# 5 month old female WGSL



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I know this board is filled with more working line owners, but if anyone can give me a little feedback on Lola. I'm thinking I'd like to show her. Since she's a long coat it was recommended I do german shows. 

Not the best stack, but the best I can do by myself. 


lola23w2-001-3 (7) by stmcfred1, on Flickr

A headshot

lola23w2-001-3 (5) by stmcfred1, on Flickr

Full body, sitting. 


lola23w2-001-3 (6) by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't give you any experienced show advice - but as a devoted watcher of dog shows, if she looks at the judge like she is looking in the second photo, she certainly has potential.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So hard to critique puppies! She doesn't have any glaring faults. Lovely color and wonderful expression. Definitely try the German show.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very cute puppy. Only fault I see at the moment is a slightly steep croup. Yes, the German conformation ring would be where you would take her and she would go in the long stock coat classes.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you.

Lisa, would the appearance of the steep croup be due to my posing her?


----------

